# Help! How to squonk with a KUI



## Ashley A (17/3/15)

So I finally got my Marquis bf and batteries from Vapeclub today. Thanks @JakesSA for awesome service again. 

Spent my evening coiling and wicking it with a dual coil 0.5ohm build. I eventually filled the bottle halfway (in case I messed up, don't wanna throw or spill a full bottle). Used VM Aphrodite 6mg with organic cotton wick. 

Then I attempted to squonk and the liquid just goes partly up the tube and down again no matter how many times I do it.

I tried turning it upside down and it leaked a bit at the top of the bottle so I tightened the cap more and seems to sort that out. I then managed to get some liquid yo squonk up while upside down but get sucked back in when I leave the bottle. I eventually just dripped on the wicks to test it. 

Now how on earth do I quonk this thing?


----------



## huffnpuff (17/3/15)

1) Do you have an o-ring on the bottle?
2) It's supposed to suck excess juice back into the bottle. The squonk just wets the wick and sucks the rest down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (17/3/15)

@Ashley A Do you have an o-ring in the bottle top, to stop air leaking out??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (17/3/15)

If it's anything like the Reo. 

Squeeze and hold for about 8 seconds.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (17/3/15)

huffnpuff said:


> 1) Do you have an o-ring on the bottle?
> 2) It's supposed to suck excess juice back into the bottle. The squonk just wets the wick and sucks the rest down





Philip Dunkley said:


> @Ashley A Do you have an o-ring in the bottle top, to stop air leaking out??



I also got the feeling its the o'ring

Edit: @Ashley A slap one of those white orings around the top of the bottle (cap off), it'll seal the bottle to make it feed juice to your atty.
You dont need to squeeze for long at all, the KUI bottle seems fairly easy to squonk.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (17/3/15)

Are you using the standard bottle that came with the Kui?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (17/3/15)

Thanks guys. You all rock. 

It was the o-ring at the top of the bottle (was wondering what they were for).

Put it on but didn't get the tube in right so after a tight squeeze I messed the whole device. Cleaned that up and tried and it seems to be squonking just fine. 1 battery just reached full charge at perfect timing and she is operating. 

Boy does thing kick and throw clouds on a fully charged battery

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> Thanks guys. You all rock.
> 
> It was the o-ring at the top of the bottle (was wondering what they were for).
> 
> ...




Awesome stuff, you're going to love the bottom feed experience, I vape my KUI at night, all night, every night since I got it up and running 

Well not tonight though, I lost my positive pin 'cap' that holds the anode in place


----------



## Ashley A (18/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Awesome stuff, you're going to love the bottom feed experience, I vape my KUI at night, all night, every night since I got it up and running
> 
> Well not tonight though, I lost my positive pin 'cap' that holds the anode in place


Damn, how did you lose it? Need to make sure I don't do the same. Hope you find it ASAP.


----------



## DoubleD (18/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> Damn, how did you lose it? Need to make sure I don't do the same. Hope you find it ASAP.



dropped the bugger on the floor and still cant find it 

Luckily I've got my trusty Istick and atomic to keep me vaping like a boss


----------



## Ashley A (21/3/15)

Hey guy. Another question on the o-ring. Does anyone know what size it is or the dimensions? 

There's only 2 for the 2 bottles and can easily cone off and get lost or damaged during cleaning so I'd like to see if I can get some extras to keep incase I need it later.


----------



## kimbo (21/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> Hey guy. Another question on the o-ring. Does anyone know what size it is or the dimensions?
> 
> There's only 2 for the 2 bottles and can easily cone off and get lost or damaged during cleaning so I'd like to see if I can get some extras to keep incase I need it later.


Think it is 1mm x 10mm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

